# Anyone running B&G S2 lowering springs?



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Wanted to know if anyone is running the B&G lowering springs on their A3. They claim 1.4" drop in front and 1.2" drop in rear. That is a good drop considering the stock front is slightly higher on the premium cars. Any insight?


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

I was looking at the same ones, for the same reason... my problem is that they don't specify if they'll work on a Quattro or not (just spec'd up to 2009), and emailing the company was of no use.


----------



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll have mine installed this coming weekend. I'll have pics up once they're on if you can wait :thumbup:


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I haven't seen too many reviews on the springs. I would think they would be a good choice. I have been considering some other springs, but I really am enticed by the drop B&G is giving. Please upload some pics after the install. Would really be interested.


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

*b&g s2 springs here...*

[/COLOR]I AM RUNNING THEM ON MY 2011 A3... GREAT SET OF SPRINGS!!! THE DROP IS PERFET AND I AM RUNNING THEM WITH OEM SETUP. I COULD NOT BE HAPPIER. ITS GONNA LOOK SUPER WHEN I PUT MY BLACK NEUSPEED RSE14 19" WHEELS ON.


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

dcdennis555 said:


> [/COLOR]I AM RUNNING THEM ON MY 2011 A3... GREAT SET OF SPRINGS!!! THE DROP IS PERFET AND I AM RUNNING THEM WITH OEM SETUP. I COULD NOT BE HAPPIER. ITS GONNA LOOK SUPER WHEN I PUT MY BLACK NEUSPEED RSE14 19" WHEELS ON.


i will try to get some better shots soon...


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't know why that pic keeps getting squished!!!


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

Euro spec s-line springs have roughly the same drop. Hopefully mine will get installed this spring.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...roup-buy!!&p=47491829&viewfull=1#post47491829


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

trucaliber said:


> Euro spec s-line springs have roughly the same drop.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...roup-buy!!&p=47491829&viewfull=1#post47491829


You are talking about cars with premium suspension getting 1.2"-ish drop, right?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

@ dcdennis... Drop looks great! How is the ride quality? Did you end up getting an alignment after the install?


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

How do these compare to the neuspeed springs? Anyone ?-).


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretarion said:


> @ dcdennis... Drop looks great! How is the ride quality? Did you end up getting an alignment after the install?


THANKS!!! Yeah took it to the Audi dealer right afterwards. Handling is AWESOME!!! Much quicker and firmer response... no more bouncing.  It corners GREAT now too!!! They have settled a bit more I will try to post a pic later.


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

wishntoboutside said:


> How do these compare to the neuspeed springs? Anyone ?-).


My buddy has Neuspeeds on his 2010 A3... His felt a little harsh when I drove it. He also has more wheel gap in the front. I like the ride quality I get from B&G it's SUPER comfortable.


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Posted wrong pic...*

Guys I'm sorry that was the picture after I got my windows tinted earlier. This is the picture after I got the B&G springs and alignment from the Audi service dept. I will take some better ones with my Nikon D7000 this weekend.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Damn Dennis, that is about the most equal wheel gap from any spring set up I have seen. That looks great! I noticed in your sig, you are running 18's? I bet 19's will fill the gap a tad more.


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

Pretarion said:


> You are talking about cars with premium suspension getting 1.2"-ish drop, right?


Correct. Premium to US sline is about 0.6" and US sline to Euro sline is another 0.6"-ish. ECS used to stock them and they require sline shocks or better. Im going with koni fsd's


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

dcdennis555 said:


> Guys I'm sorry that was the picture after I got my windows tinted earlier. This is the picture after I got the B&G springs and alignment from the Audi service dept. I will take some better ones with my Nikon D7000 this weekend.


Hey Dennis, any chance you can post up a new pic, curious to see what it looks like now, since it's more than likely settled.


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

*NEUSPEED RSE14's...*

I'M EXCITED AND CAN'T SIT STILL!!! MY BLACK NEUSPEED RSE14's & BRIDGESTONE POTENZA RE050A 235/35/19's WILL BE INSTALLED FRIDAY!!! POST PICS AFTER I HAVE IT DETAILED SATURDAY A.M.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone here run these springs on Koni FSDs? What's your experience on them?


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Ups just left!!!*

NEUSPEED RSE14 WHEELS ARE HERE HEADED TO THE TIRE SHOP!!!


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Finally!!!*

I LOVE THE LOOK AND THEY ARE WELL WORTH THE WAIT!!! BIG THANKS TO TIRE KINGZ IN ATLANTA FOR MOUNTING THEM TO THE BATMOBILE!!!


----------



## bulz^ (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking good man!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Car looks great. The original pics with the VMR's versus the most current one with the Neuspeeds, looks as if the car has settled quite a bit.... UNLESS, the wheels are different sizes (18" vs 19") 
If the car settled since the original pics, the drop on the B&G's is perfect. What is the ride quality with them?


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

bulz^ said:


> looking good man!


 thanks!!! next mode is going to be the one to look out for.


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretarion said:


> Car looks great. The original pics with the VMR's versus the most current one with the Neuspeeds, looks as if the car has settled quite a bit.... UNLESS, the wheels are different sizes (18" vs 19")
> If the car settled since the original pics, the drop on the B&G's is perfect. What is the ride quality with them?


 Neuspeeds are 19" and the tire setup is Bridgstone Potenza RE050A 235/35/ZR19's the ride quality is sporty and firm but not at all harsh for daily driving. I LOVE THE SETUP!!! Now I trying to decide between my next modes... APR Stage 3? RS3 OEM body kit?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Do you see any difference with the lighter wheels?


----------



## dcdennis555 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretarion said:


> Do you see any difference with the lighter wheels?


 My take offs seem a little faster... not sure if it's the wider tires making more contact or the lighter wheels weight reduction...


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

So I'm gonna ask a really dumb question, but I really don't know so don't laugh or ridicule (too much) but:

On a scale of 1-10 how hard is it to replace the springs, either with the B&G or Neuspeed? I was looking at the Neuspeed ones as it looks like a good deal for about $200 for four of them, but, I'm not a real car guy, I won't lie, and have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

beckermanex said:


> So I'm gonna ask a really dumb question, but I really don't know so don't laugh or ridicule (too much) but:
> 
> On a scale of 1-10 how hard is it to replace the springs, either with the B&G or Neuspeed? I was looking at the Neuspeed ones as it looks like a good deal for about $200 for four of them, but, I'm not a real car guy, I won't lie, and have no idea what I'm doing.


Pay a shop. Not a good first time car DIY. F something up and you could get killed. You need to know how to safely lift a car, and proper torquing of fasteners, many of which should be replaced.
You could easily do damage greater than the several hours a shop will charge you.



That said, there are a LOT of suspension DIY threads for you to search for, especially MK V GTI forums, (same chassis, special tools, etc.)


----------

